# GAH! now its Grim!! xD



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

i refuse to let grim read anymore post here.... he is ratur big, and now HES CHARGING into my mouth >.<


ima bite him (softly)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*chuckles* oh no, maybe i shouldn't let violet read this stuff either anymore. so far no dentist in the making but you never know... *chuckles*


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

XD BWAHAHAHAHA! I am now no longer alone in my woe!


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

I never find my rats try and climb into things. Da Vinci sometimes thinks my nose is a treat though.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!! Sounds like grim was right on your shoulder reading it while you were.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

he usually is >.>


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i think i best cover my boys eyes they are dentists for my bf but not for me so far!


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

so far... knock on wood


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

lol i eat my words we have 3 dentists and ear specialists in the making


----------

